# EP-1000 Motor Controller for DC Electric Vehicle/Cars (EV)



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,399.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Sep-03-2012 17:44:25 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,699.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

How does he have 100% positive feedback?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Feedback is usually done based on the transaction, not the product's service (by the time someone gets a car assembled the feedback period will have expired). Besides, anyone the thing kills won't be leaving bad feedback.


----------

